# Mei flies to 3000!



## fenixpollo

*With the grace of a butterfly, Mei has reached 3,000 posts full of spirit, fun and wit!* 

 *Congratulations, Mei!* ​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Muchas gracias, Mei, por cada uno de tus inteligentes aportes


----------



## natasha2000

* Felicidades, Mei..... *

*¡¡¡¡Happy postiversary!!!!*

*¡Felicitats! *


----------



## Elisa68

Congratulazioni Mei! (And visit the IE forum more often!) 

Elisa


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Mei.


----------



## Mei

Thank you all guys, you helped me so much!  

Mei


----------



## Eugin

*Mi querida catalanita!!  *​ 
¡Te super felicito por tremendo logro!! ¡A seguir participando así que vienes bárbaro!! ​ 
¡Muchísimas gracias por tu presencia aquí y por cada uno de tus magníficos posts!!  ​ 
un besote  ​


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Mei.

Recibe un pequeño obsequio para celebrar tus 3000.

Saludos caribeños, 
LN


----------



## Mei

Muchas gracias chicas!!   

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei, noia!! Una enhorabona enorme, però sobretot moltíssimes gràcies per TOT!!     

Per molts posts més plens de personalitat!!! 

Una abraçada!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA MEI!!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## AndREA22

*¡¡¡¡ Felicidades Mei!!!!*

*Buen trabajo  *​


----------



## Maruja14

*Muchas felicidades, Mei.*

*Buen trabajo.*

 
 
 
 
​


----------



## Txiri

Mei, una cançó pera te:

el Sonet


----------



## emma42

Felicidades a la mariposa guapa!

Always a pleasure, Mei!

Thanks for your company.

Emma​


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Muchísimas Gracias 



¡¡¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!!!!!

¡Gracias por todo lo que has compartido con nosotros!


Bien*
​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Mei, gracias por todo!  Siempre es un gran placer encontandote en los foros, y siempre sigo aprendiendo de ti.

Te mando este hermoso amigo para tu mariposa - cada septiembre criamos mariposas monarcas en mi aula.

besitos,
Chaska


----------



## AmethystSW

Congratulations Mei!


----------



## Mei

*Fenixpollo, tigger_uhuhu, natasha2000, Elisa68, Fernando (gracias por tu paciencia ), Eugin, lauranazario, betulina, Alundra, AndREA22, Maruja14, Txiri, emma42, Bienvenidos, Chaska Ñawi y AmethystSW.*

Gracias a vosotros, pillines, que no puedo pasar un día sin leer vuestros comentarios!!! 

Saludetes

Mei


----------



## danielfranco

Ah, Mei-mei...
Una vez más llego tardísimo al pastel. Bueno, de todos modos te felicito por el gran logro de tres mil (ciento treinta y una) contribuciones. Gracias por todas las cosas tan amables y divertidas que compartes con nosotros.
Dan.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Congratulations Mei!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Quite a feat actually.


----------



## cirrus

Moltes felicitats Mei i gracies pel bon treball!


----------



## Mei

Thank you all guys... 

DanielF: I couldn't do it without the  Bicycle Repair Man, of course! Do you remember it?   

Mei


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Mei!


Perdóname por haber llegado muy tarde a la fiesta, estimada colega Mei.
Siempre me da placer encontrar tus palabras sabias y picantes.

Un abrazo fuerte,
cuchu​


----------



## GenJen54

Congratulations to our resident butterfly!  Your bright and colorful posts are always welcome.  Thank you for your 3,000 contributions!


----------



## Mei

Thank you both! We're still in the party!  

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Mei, siempre es un placer "postear" contigo.


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:
			
		

> Muchas Felicidades Mei, siempre es un placer "postear" contigo.



Gracias Antpax, la verdad es que es divertido 

Saludetes

Mei


----------



## heidita

¡A esta velocidad no hay manera de cogerte! Una catalana uniiversal

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## la reine victoria

_Congratulations_
_Mei!_​ 
_Long may you continue_
_to fly!_​ 
View attachment 3076
Click!



​LRV
Sorry Im
so late! ​


----------



## VenusEnvy

¿Cómo podría perderme la fiesta de enhorbuena de mi hija?   

Felicidades, chiquilla! Me asombras por lo duro que trabajas para aprender inglés y AAVE. Eres una persona muy pero muy intelligente, encima de ser una amiga servicial y wonderful! Sigue así, Mei, porque tienes el apoyo de todos!  

Un raquetesuperhiperbesote!  ji ji ji

Te felicito y que levantemos nuestras copas  a ti!


Seguro que es un ron y coke....  ji ji


----------



## Mei

heidita, la reine victoria: Thank you ladies, you helped me so much 

VenusEnvy:  Gah! Thanks girl, you're always there for me, I'm so lucky! Yay!  S&H

Mei


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Mei, también tarde, pero felicidades...
Gracias por tus aportes y ayuda.
Un saludito desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## Tatzingo

Well done!!! And already well on the way to hitting your next 1000!

Tatz.


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations!

With all this heat, here's a nice place to cool off.


----------



## Sallyb36

Well done Mei.  Keep it up!!


----------

